# BIOS - Zeit auslesen



## lukasS (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit VC++ die Bioszeit auszulesen? Ich habe etwas über den BIOS.H gelesen, der ist aber (glaub ich) nur unter Borland zu finden.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Lukas


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich sollte die BIOS-Zeit mit der systemweiten Zeit  übereintimmen.
Allerdings kann es auch Unterschiede wegen Zeitzonen geben.
Unter dem Link hier kannst du die ganzen Feinheiten nachlesen:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/vclib/html/_crt_time.asp


----------



## chibisuke (9. Oktober 2003)

Du kannst in VC++ nicht aufs bios zugreifen, da VC++ windows programme erstellt und keine dos programme, windows zeigt sich aber da es in einem ganz anderen betriebsmodus (protected mode) leuft vom bios überhaupt nicht beeidruckt, und ignoriert es ganz einfach... zu gut deutsch,, wenn du versucht die bios funktionsalität im 32bit mode zu verwenden gibts das n recht unschönen absturz...

systemzeit gibt mit time(0) wenn du die so gerne haben willst...
oder GetSystemTime() aber time(0) is einfach hanzuhaben... gibt die anzahl der sekunden seit dem beginn der unix epoche zurück (einen unix timestamp)

naja und GetSystemTime schreibt die daten in ne struktur...


----------

